# نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco: نظرة عامة

في نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco يمكنك العثور على كل متطلبات الاتصالات، بدءًا من البيانات والصوت حتى الفيديو والاتصال اللاسلكي.
*يدعم نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco ما يلي:*


*الاتصال المتكامل: *الإعداد السريع للصوت والبيانات والفيديو والخدمات اللاسلكية لإيجاد طريقة جديدة للوصول إلى العملاء وخدمتهم والاحتفاظ بهم
*سهولة الوصول إلى المعلومات:* منح العاملين والمكاتب الفرعية وصولاً آمنًا للاتصالات
*إعداد سهل:* الاستفادة من التطبيقات البسيطة في الإعداد والإدارة والمراقبة
*الأمان:* منح الموظفين إمكانية الوصول إلى شبكة الشركة والبيانات المهمة مع الحماية من الفيروسات والتهديدات الأخرى
*نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco: الميزات*


يوفر نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco مجموعة من الميزات، من بينها: 

برنامج لمعالجة المكالمات الهاتفية مزود بميزات الرد التلقائي والبريد الصوتي وإمكانيات توزيع المكالمات الأساسية
خط كامل من هواتف الأعمال لجميع أنواع العاملين، ومزود بالكامل بميزات تقليدية ومتقدمة، مثل دعم الفيديو
مكالمات الفيديو والمؤتمرات والاستدعاء
الوصول اللاسلكي المدمج (اختر طرازًا)
تطبيقات إنتاجية الأعمال المتكاملة
إمكانية اختيارية لمعرفة توفر الرفاق سواء كانوا يستخدمون الهاتف أو الكمبيوتر الشخصي
تكامل اختياري مع تطبيقات إدارة علاقات العملاء (CRM) واسعة الانتشار من Microsoft أو Salesforce.com
تكامل اختياري مع تطبيقات متخصصة تابعة لجهات خارجية لزيادة إنتاجية الموظف
أدوات إعداد وإدارة مضمنة
*نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco: المكونات*

يشتمل نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco على عدة عناصر تعمل معًا لتقديم حل شامل.


*العناصر والمزايا الأساسية*

*سلسلة الاتصالات الموحدة 500 للأعمال الصغيرة من Cisco *
اتصالات صوتية واتصالات بيانات واتصالات لاسلكية اقتصادية التكلفة وموثوق بها ومناسبة تمامًا لأعمالك 

*سلسلة محولات ESW 500 من Cisco*
تتسم هذه المحولات بتكاليفها الاقتصادية واستخدامها السهل، فضلاً عن تكاملها بسهولة مع نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco لتقديم حل كامل لاتصالات الأعمال الصغيرة

*سلسلة أجهزة التوجيه الآمنة 500 من Cisco*
جهاز واحد سهل الاستخدام يجمع بين الأمان المتقدم والوصول إلى الإنترنت واتصال VPN وشبكة اتصال لاسلكية اختيارية مدمجة.
[URL="http://www.cisco.com/cisco/web/solutions/small_business/products/voice_conferencing/smart_business_communications_system/images/AP541N-70x70.jpg"]

[/URL]
*سلسلة نقاط الوصول اللاسلكي AP 500 من Cisco*
يوفر وصولاً لاسلكيًا آمنًا للموظفين والزائرين، ويتميز بتقنية التجميع لسهولة تكوين وحدات متعددة على إحدى الشبكات

*سلسلة هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت SPA 500 من Cisco*
مجموعة قوية من هواتف الأعمال الصغيرة توفر للمستخدم خبرة ثرية من خلال الصوت واسع النطاق، وتطبيقات XML، وخيارات القوائم سهلة الاستخدام. استخدم سلسلة هواتف SPA 500 من Cisco مع نظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية أو أنظمة هواتف Cisco SPA9000 أو مصدر مفتوح يستند إلى بروتوكول بدء الجلسات (SIP) أو الحلول المُستضافة للاتصال الهاتفي عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت.

*سلسلة هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت الموحدة 7900 من Cisco*
صُممت سلسلة الهواتف الرائدة والأكثر تكاملاً من Cisco؛ كي تعمل بسلاسة مع أنظمة معالجة الاتصالات الأساسية من Cisco، ومع العملاء الذين يحتاجون إلى تجربة مستخدم ثرية أو أولئك الذين يريدون تقديم تطبيقات الأعمال على الهاتف.

*مساعد التكوين من Cisco*
أداة سهلة الاستخدام للتكوين والتوزيع والدعم المتواصل لإدارة الشبكات لنظام اتصالات الأعمال الذكية من Cisco


*التطبيقات المدمجة*

*موصلات الاتصالات الموحدة من Cisco*


تطبيق اتصالات موحدة عبر كمبيوتر سطح المكتب يتيح استخدام الكمبيوتر الشخصي أو الهاتف لإجراء المكالمات أو استقبالها.
*التسجيل المباشر والرد المباشر* يتيحان لمشتركي البريد الصوتي إمكانية تسجيل المحادثات مباشرة وتخزين التسجيل في صورة رسالة بصندوق البريد والرد على رسائل المستخدم الأخرى.
*العرض السريع للرسائل الصوتية* يتيح معالجة أسهل وأسرع للرسائل الصوتية من خلال شاشة هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت.
*تكامل البريد الإلكتروني* يمنح المشتركين نظرة متكاملة حول رسائل البريد الإلكتروني والبريد الصوتي من خلال عميل بريد إلكتروني واحد يعمل ببروتوكول IMAP.
*الاتصال الهاتفي بالفيديو* يوفر وظائف الاتصال الهاتفي بالفيديو لكلٍّ من سلسلة هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت الموحدة 7900 من Cisco وتطبيق الهواتف البرمجية لموصل بروتوكول الإنترنت من Cisco.
*تطبيق Cisco Webex PhoneConnect* يتكامل مع البنية الأساسية للاتصال الهاتفي عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت من خلال خدمات مؤتمرات WebEx من Cisco.
*تقنية الوصول عبر رقم موحد من Cisco* توفر إمكانات متابعة لمستخدمي هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت الموحدة من Cisco.
*تقنية Cisco TimeCardView* عبارة عن تطبيق خاص بالوقت والحضور يتيح للموظفين تسجيل الحضور والانصراف، ومتابعة ساعات العمل، وإرسال التقارير، وتحميل المعلومات إلى تطبيقات جدول الرواتب من هواتف بروتوكول الإنترنت. 

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم​


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا , و شكرا*​


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك اخي وشكرا


----------



## wafaa ali ali (29 سبتمبر 2011)

:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::75::75::75::75:شكرا لك


dante minded demon قال:


> اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك اخي وشكرا


----------



## كمال الخضر (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*اولا الشكر الجزيل لك اخي على هذا الشرح وفي ميزان حسناتك*
*بس يا جماعه انا عاوز اتقدم لي كورس ccnaفي مصر عاوز عنوان *
*المعاهد المميزه في هذا الكورس ولكم جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ثمة معاهد كثيرة في مصر لتدريس السيسكو لكن انا لست من مصر الشقيقة اتمنى ان يفيدك احد من اخواننا في مصر على هذا الموضوع لكن سأحاول قدر الامكان ان اكتب مواضيع عن السيسكو بالتفصيل حتى اكون قد افتدك ولو قليلا وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## ENGINEER.NK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز واتمنى ان نبقى دائما على اطلاع على المستجدات في الاتصالات اول باول


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (21 أكتوبر 2011)

wafaa ali ali
اتمنى ان اكون قد افتدك في هذا الموضوع وشكرا لك على المرور


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (21 أكتوبر 2011)

Engineer.nk
صديقي الشكر الجزيل والاحترام والتقدير لمرورك واتمنى اني افتدك في هذا الموضوع 
شكرا لك


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (21 أكتوبر 2011)

acer.7 
اخي العزيز شكرا لك على التعليق الجميل


----------



## الذهين (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين عالمشاركة


----------

